# do all does have nipples?



## hops-the-bunny (Jun 13, 2011)

my dutch is about 7 months. she should have baby's next week. i noticed she had nipples but i just wasn't sure if she was pregnant. i didn't notice them before i checked before being pregnant...and how can i tell if shes pregnant? she should be due in 8 days


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jun 14, 2011)

I would try palpating her. On just wait.


----------

